# 'nag aluminium with carbon stays



## coralhead1 (Sep 1, 2004)

Im out of touch. I didnt know Colnago made these (didnt get the model name). Saw one at the LBS the other day, full Ultegra for only $1700, which leads me to believe the rumours Ive heard are true, that Colnago now uses Tiwanese frames.

I need a new bike. I have a 1990 Master Piu with DA 8spd, but the components are getting hard to find (LBS had to go to the 'old junk bin' to find a cassette, shifters can only get on Ebay), and are costing almost more that buying new. Ill keep it for easy rides, but I want to get another 20yrs out of it, and it needs a little TLC for that.

Which brings up the point...are these alu/carbon frames even Colnagos any more? I can get the same with Ultegra for $500 less, and keep my 'real' nag for show. Id love to have that bike, but if its just a Colnago sellout, Ill just keep the cash and get an off brand to ride into the ground.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I believe that the aluminum frames are called Dream. My buddy had a Dream B-Stay, which is an aluminum front triangle combined with the carbon B-Stay back end. That bike had carbon chain and seat stays.

I think that only the new CLX is made in Taiwan and that everything else has been and will be made in Italy.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The Dream is the Italian made aluminum frame with the HX rear stays and it costs about $2,500 in the US just for the frame. Costs about $1,800 for the frame if you buy it in Europe.

The Arte is the Colnago Taiwanese version of the Dream HX. The frames are the same. They use the same geometry and they have the same tube shapes for every single tube on the bike. There are two differences:

1) The Arte is made in Taiwan and the Dream is made in Italy
2) The Arte is made with allegedly heavier tubing than the Dream HX, but my Arte only weighs 70 grams more than my Cristallo which is a carbon fiber frame.

I picked up my Arte for $650 on ebay and use it for almost all my racing. Today was the first day I raced my Cristallo, which was on a hill climb race where the chance of crashing was rather slim. The Arte has seen 15+ races this year and it is just fine. If you don't want to spring for the Dream HX, get an Arte.

Me, I am thinking about upgrading the Arte to a Dream HX so that I can get one of the really cool paint jobs, but I also want a C50. I'll probably work on the C50 first and then see how I feel about the Dream HX. $1,800 is a lot to shell out for a frame I am going to race where the manufacturer doesn't have a crash replacement policy.


----------



## coralhead1 (Sep 1, 2004)

Thats what this was...Alu front triangle and complete carbon rear. I guess it was just the fact that it was a _Colnago _for $1700 brand new with midrange group. I thought that was dirt cheap. Ill go in and take another look at it. 

Im a fairly big rider (6'3", 215), and not sure if I want to go full carbon...I just dont think it will have the life of a steel or alu bike, but the alu/carbon mix seems to be a pretty good trade-off for ride vs. durability.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The Taiwan bikes are only available as complete bikes and they are pretty decent.

The Primavera is all aluminum.
The Arte is an aluminum main triangle with a carbon rear triangle like the Dream HX.
The CLX is all carbon and it supposed to be like the Cristallo with the exception of the curved top tube which I hate.

As far as the durability of carbon fiber versus aluminum or steel, I think they are all in the same category, if there isn't a weight limit on a carbon fiber frame. If the carbon fiber frame is built to support your weight, I think it would be just fine.

Me, I'm in the process of building an all aluminum Bianchi FG Lite to use in my crit races next year, and if it is comfortable enough, I'll be using it in all my road races too because it will be my lightest, and possibly stiffest, bike.

Unless you are loggin a ton of miles/time on a bike in a day/season, an aluminum frame will be just fine for you, or an aluminum/carbon frame will also work.


----------



## jlopatin (Jan 14, 2007)

I have the primavera.

I'm logging 150 or so miles/week now, and i think it is spectacular. 

I did 96 miles over the past few days, and I had no comfort issues.

As set up, my bike is around 17 lbs. not too bad for an aluminum frame.

It is the smallest size, though, and I've made some changes to the set up.

I have Eurus wheels, and FSA carbon compact bars, and I just switched to an Arione saddle.

It might be made in taiwan, but it still feels and looks like a Colnago.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I think I remember your pics of the bike. If I'm not mistaken, it is black.

I agree with you. My Taiwanese Arte rides just like my Italian Cristallo and I can barely tell any difference between the two. Oh yeah, the Arte frame doesn't have as nice a paint job and it cost $1,850 less.


----------



## jlopatin (Jan 14, 2007)

You are right. It is black and silver... I'll have to post a new pic of it.

I would say that the paint job on mine isn't as FANCY, but I really love the simplicity. It has a look that reminds me of a vintage Colnago.

I have some paint chipping where the rear quick release touches the frame, though... They want to send it back for warranty repair, but my LBS suggested waiting until the end of the season. It really bothered me at first, but you can't see it unless the wheel is off, so I forget about it most of the time. I'm not looking forward to sending it off. I'm sure it will take forever. At least they're going to fix it, though.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I had the same issue with paint pealing/chipping off the front fork dropout. I cut a line out of the dropouts with a razor blade, scraped all the paint off to that point, and called it a day. I'm not sending any frame of mine back for warranty work (edited to add): on paint. If the frame breaks, then that is a different matter.

For racing, I am essentially using unpainted frames. My Arte is almost all bare aluminum, and my Bianchi FG Lite is mostly bare aluminum that has been clear coated.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I test rode an Arte. It moved along with the same swaggering 'I'm King of the Road' panache as my all Italian 'Nag Dream.


----------



## jlopatin (Jan 14, 2007)

Fabs- That is a great idea! I won't have to worry about it getting any worse with that method?

If so, I'll do it tonight when I get home. Thanks!




fabsroman said:


> I had the same issue with paint pealing/chipping off the front fork dropout. I cut a line out of the dropouts with a razor blade, scraped all the paint off to that point, and called it a day. I'm not sending any frame of mine back for warranty work.
> 
> For racing, I am essentially using unpainted frames. My Arte is almost all bare aluminum, and my Bianchi FG Lite is mostly bare aluminum that has been clear coated.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

My Arte has 2007 Record throughout. Look Keo carbon pedals. Cinelli Ram bars, seatpost, and bottle cages, and a Zipp 303 upfront and 404 in the rear built on black Tune hubs with black Sapim CX-Ray spokes. Not the ordinary Arte complete bike.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yep, mine hasn't gotten any worse after I did that. The skewers don't have anything more to chip. If it does get worse, get out some steel wool, scuff it up a little, and use some black spray paint on the area.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Here's my Dream HX*

Ordered last Fall as a Dream HP, model changed in the winter and I received the HX in February, if I remember. 52 sloping = 56.3 ETT. I was coming from an aluminum 2000 Schwinn Homegrown Fastback, made by Yeti. Interestingly, the all aluminum Schwinn was lighter than the 'Nag (3.0 vs. 3.15 pounds) and the all carbon Star fork is heavier than the alu-and-fiber Easton EC70. The Fastback was very snappy, but would eventually beat me up on long rides. The Dream has a solid, integrated feel. I'm 190 pounds and get no BB or tail wag. The carbon bits do their magic in subtly damping road vibration. The paint is beautiful, and as you said, it chips from the dropouts. Being wet paint and not powdercoat, I'm not too worried about it. Love the bike... love many of the 2008 paint schemes too.


----------

